

The modern tech CEO: Barefoot and 21 - bconway
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/11/02/seth.priebatsch.scvngr/index.html

======
Multiplayer
Having just done an exhaustive review of LBS services and systems.... a check-
in is a simple game mechanic that can be useful but does not appear to be an
enormous tentpole for an entire eco-system to develop around. Literally
hundreds of apps, games and services are launching around the check-in as we
speak. They are going to have a difficult time getting traction.

One of our startups just did launched several high-profile retailers onto
Foursquare, gowalla, mytown and others with great incentives for checking
in... and the check-ins were simply too underwhelming too continue with the
program.

It is going to be darned near impossible to come up with a service that will
get the needed critical mass. Facebook is the likely service to use, but
people aren't flocking to check-ins there either.

And this legend in the making needs to lose the hideous glasses. It's not a
good trademark.

There, now I can be positive for the rest of the day.

~~~
vgurgov
might be all true.

but thats an article about this guy, CEO and his amazing achievements at 21
yo, not about his current company.

one might say "whatever another rich kid with all his papa money and
connections", but i see young and hard-working individual. nice read.

